# I won a film fest using stop motion photography



## minkster (Mar 31, 2008)

I recently entered the Ocean County Film Festival and had my stop motion, 



, screened in front of a couple hundred people. To my surprise I won two awards: Best Animation & People's Choice. David Silverman, director of The Simpsons Movie, handed out the awards to us. 







It was quite an exciting night 

You can watch it on youtube here 




Enjoy!


----------



## dbguy (Apr 1, 2008)

congrats! video was creative. how do you do that? i would like to give that a try.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 1, 2008)

How incredible is that?!!! Wow wow wow!  Congrats, and thanks for sharing the news and the link.


----------



## Los Angeles (Apr 1, 2008)

Great video.  Just curious did you mix video and stop motion or did you use the same camera?


----------



## Helen B (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations. Good fun. Have you thought about doing the whole thing in stop motion (pixillation)? It takes a bit of practice for the actors, but the effect is good. The whole of the Bolex Brothers' feature _The Secret Life of Tom Thumb_ was shot in pixillation.

Another cool trick, though with a video camera, is for the actor to move in short hops. Then you edit out all the intermediate frames, except the ones with the actor at the height of each hop. This makes the actor appear to float. The actors can do basic aerobatic maneuvers.

Best,
Helen


----------



## minkster (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind words!

@ dbguy- It was done by taking a bunch of pictures which creates the illusion of objects/people actually moving. It's a type of animation called stop motion. As long as you have a camera, you can make your own SM's too! 

@ Los Angeles - The footage was shot on my Sony Handycam camcorder. It has the ability to shoot stills and record video. And yes, I mixed a combination of both pictures and stills to create this effect. 

@Helen B- I originally thought about doing the whole thing in stop motion, but thought it would make the video interesting by combining the mix of stop motion and video together. 

As for the trick, I have seen it done before and it does look really awesome ) I've never tried it yet, but thanks for the tip! The stop motion "Tony vs. Paul" (can be found on youtube) uses that effect extremely well. I will also have to check out the Bolex Brothers 

Once again..thanks everyone for the nice comments! You guys are great.


----------

